# Indian Dentist applying for paid PhD or Job in Netherlands.



## Shachi0210

Hi
I am a 46 year old female Prosthodontist , with a masters in dental surgery, and am in general private practice as well as teaching since last 15 years in India.
I have also pursued several certification courses n forensic odontology especially, age estimation and body identification during mass disasters I have an excellent track record, with several gold medals to my credit.
I also have 8.5 bands as my IELTS score with 9 bands in writing and have also cleared French A1 and A2 levels. I speak 5 other Indian dialects besides these 2. Being in the teaching line and also fascinated by English, I recently obtained a PG Diploma in TEFL/TESL in the BETT module, i.e. Business English and cleared it with an A1 grade.

What chances do I have of an open Job permit or a paid Phd position in Netherlands specifically or a neighbouring EU country?
My 8 year old dependent daughter will have to accompany me. 
Thanks in advance for replying.


----------



## Bevdeforges

A couple of caveats here:

If you're looking to use your dental qualifications in the Netherlands (or in just about any EU country), you'll need to check that country's requirements for certification of a foreign-trained dentist. For most medical-related professions they seem to require a level of fluency in the local language and often some "re-training" (I suppose in the regulatory environment surrounding your particular specialty). 

I know the Netherlands can be particularly insistent that you know the Dutch language - even if "everyone" there speaks English. But there is (or certainly used to be) considerable information on the Dutch government websites about regulations for immigration in English. You might try there first to see what sort of certification or re-training you'd be required to do for your dental credentials.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

